# Amber teething necklaces



## chloe85

Hi all has anyone used a amber teething necklace? I have just got mine for Jack just wondering if/when you noticed a difference? x


----------



## littlestar

we didn't notice the difference till Q went without one for two weeks when he lost it! he was a completely different baby - clingy, tetchy, moany, and crying uncontrollably, and went through loads of calpol.

got a new one - back to his own cheerful confident self again! he just seems to cope with teething so much better since getting his new amber he's had 4 teeth broke through (canines) they have brought a little cold with them each time but he's been smiley and not grumpy/clingy!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Yes and immediately :D
He'd worn one for ages(before he really needed to) and lost it just before Christmas, which was when we realised teething babies are nuts! :shock:
Bought him a new one and he fell asleep happily within about 5 minutes and have had barely a peep since, he was narky for two night before he cut his first tooth and that was about it.


----------



## chloe85

the one I have is quite long and I'm worried Jack will chew on it :S are yours long? have you had any negative comments? x


----------



## chloe85

alsp do you take them of lo's at night? x


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Lucas's necklace is a bit long but he's never even noticed it tbh. Never had a negative comment but I keep it tucked in :)

Edit: I leave it on him overnight.


----------



## chloe85

Kate&Lucas said:


> Lucas's necklace is a bit long but he's never even noticed it tbh. Never had a negative comment but I keep it tucked in :)
> 
> Edit: I leave it on him overnight.


ahh ok this one hangs down below Jacks nipples :S not sure if it should be this long? lol


----------



## Torz

That does sound pritty long. Alfie's necklace cant be taken off without unscrewing it. I do notice a difference when he dosent have it on to when he dosent. Some of my family arnt convinced tho.


----------



## Rachel_C

IMO it should definitely NOT be long enough for LO to put in their mouth so hanging down that long is far too long. The beads can and will split if they're chewed (speaking from personal experience) and although the beads are unlikely to cause a problem there are no guarantees, plus there's also the risk of it getting caught on something and strangling LO, or of them getting one arm stuck up through it which could be painful. If it's that long, I would either send it back or shorten it yourself. Honestly, necklaces that are too long are what gives them a bad name and have people saying they're dangerous, cos they are! Alternatively, you could wrap the long one around LO's ankle if it's the right length to go round a few times without being too loose. Are you sure you bought a baby one? Hanging down that low might mean you have an adult size one.

We notice a difference if we take LO's off for more than a few hours so we don't, even though she's got most of her teeth and is unlikely to get the last ones for ages yet. They're good for the immune system in general so I just leave it on her.


----------



## chloe85

no it's definitely a "baby" one lol where did you buy yours from? x


----------



## MrsRabbit

DD has been wearing one for months. I posted about it here a while back. Complete turn around. I don't even take it off anymore. Last time I took it off was for DD's scope since she was being sedated.


----------



## Rachel_C

I think ours came from ebay but I can't really remember! It was too long though so I shortened it myself. You can get 11 inch ones though at various places.


----------



## chloe85

Rachel_C said:


> I think ours came from ebay but I can't really remember! It was too long though so I shortened it myself. You can get 11 inch ones though at various places.

I got ours from ebay too may sound stupid but how did you shorten it yourself? lol


----------



## chloe85

I can safely say that I believe it's working Jack has cut another two teeth and he didn't moan once I didn't notice them until I checked his others lol he's cut 4 teeth in under 3 weeks!! x


----------



## Rachel_C

chloe85 said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I think ours came from ebay but I can't really remember! It was too long though so I shortened it myself. You can get 11 inch ones though at various places.
> 
> I got ours from ebay too may sound stupid but how did you shorten it yourself? lolClick to expand...

Oops sorry, I missed this. If it's one of the screw clasp ones, if you look inside one side of the clasp you should be able to see where the string is knotted to keep the clasp on. I dug around in there with a pin until I freed the string (it had a dab of glue on it I think) and then untied the string at each knot and removed beads until it was short enough. Then I put the clasp back on and retied the knot to hold it on, put in a dab of superglue and that was it. I got it a bit wrong so there's a small gap on the string where I couldn't tie the knot in the right place but I'd rather have a gap than a dangerous necklace :)


----------



## mummy to be

i love our teething necklase. My daughter was a HORRIBLE teether! having to keep up the panadol and nueofen on the 6 hourly basis otherwise it was on!!!!! We got her the teething necklase and she has cut 2x molars, currently cutting 1x bottom tooth, 2x cannines (sp?) and one of her 2 yr old molars and i would never know. she isnt having any where near as many night terrors, she isnt whingy or crying or fussy. she would get super bad nappy rash too and that is all fine there as well... I swear by my necklase for her! I am definatly getting my son one when he is old enough to have one! 

I also keep Layla's on. We never take it off her. We tried that once and it bought it to her attention and she kept on wanting it off... So we figured we would just leave it on and she doesnt even know it is there :) 

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Amber Teething Necklases!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gills8752

I forgot to put my lo's back on one day after a bath and my god was she hell for a couple of days until she'd been wearing it for a while. She's cut 4 front teeth and two molars now and the only reason I knew she was teething was because she chewed her fingers. There has been no other signs, no pink cheeks, no drool, no crying etc etc. The first 4 teeth she cut were a nigtmare, red hot cheeks, drool everywhere, cyring constantly, not sleeping, chewing my nips during bfing. So YES GO TEETHING NECKLACE!!


----------

